# Four Sails Resort,Virginia Beach Floor Plan????



## maggiesmom (Nov 1, 2019)

I have called the Resort 4 times and each time I get a different answer, so I am hoping someone here can help. Even called the Sale Dept. and they state all of the 1 bedroom face Oceanfront.

Looking at the Queen 1 bedroom(online)and according to the resort, the Queen 1 bedroom is city facing and the living room is Ocean Front.  

This is the problem because looking at the photos online the unit would have to be huge(with an elevator running thought it)

For those of you that have stayed there please let me know .TIA


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 1, 2019)

I haven't stayed there because they never have rooms when I want.  I think the 1 BR queen suites would be the end units and rather skinny.  I think the picture of the dining/kitchen area is from the 2 BR and the actual kitchen is the small galley kitchen.


----------



## maggiesmom (Nov 1, 2019)

It would be nice if the website had a floor plan to look at.
Hoping someone else will chime in on this .
Thank you tschwa2 , I think the pictures are misleading in a way.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 1, 2019)

I believe Egret1986  is an owner there but I am not sure what type of unit she has/had.  You might want to send her a message as I haven't seen many posts from her lately.


----------



## maggiesmom (Nov 1, 2019)

Thank you, I will


----------



## RLS50 (Nov 1, 2019)

The 1BR/1BR units are configured like this...

Units ending in 01 and 05 are on each end of the building.   01 units are on the North end and 05 units are on the South end.   These units have a Queen Bed in the Bedroom and a City View Balcony.   The Living Room has an Oceanfront balcony.

Units ending in 03, 04, 05 are King Bed units.   In those units the Kitchen/Living Room area is next to the Master Bedroom (separated by interior wall).   These are the units with the Double Wide balconies.


----------



## RLS50 (Nov 1, 2019)

Queen Bed Units


----------



## RLS50 (Nov 1, 2019)

You can see the 1BR/1BA Queen Bed units run along the outer ends of the building, both North and South ends.   All the units in the middle of the building are King beds with the double size balconies.


----------



## maggiesmom (Nov 1, 2019)

RLS50, 
I'm looking for unit 401, which I assume is on the right side of the building???.
In your pictures you show a living room with a circle window- is that fake window???.
Do you happen to know the room size??.
Thank you for all this information.


----------



## RLS50 (Nov 1, 2019)

Unit 401 is on the North side of the building.   From the Boardwalk looking at the building your unit would be on the Right side.   From the Street looking at the building your unit would be on the Left side.

The window is not fake.  I believe there is a smallish window in the Kitchen, and maybe another in the bathroom (but not sure about the bathroom).  

In a 01 Unit I believe it would look something like this...






An 05 Unit would look like this...


----------



## RLS50 (Nov 1, 2019)

Both the King and Queen units are roughly the same sg ft...approx. 575.


----------



## maggiesmom (Nov 1, 2019)

Do you believe that the living rooms 01/05 are the same??


----------



## RLS50 (Nov 1, 2019)

Also another bit of information, the 01 units on the North side of the building are very close to the Hilton Garden Inn.   There is more space and light coming into the 05 units on the South end.

That would not make me avoid an 01 unit if one was available during a week I wanted, because in our opinion Four Sails is one of the best options overall in Virginia Beach.   It's older but has always been clean and well managed, and might offer the best overall bang for your buck in Virginia Beach.


----------



## RLS50 (Nov 1, 2019)

maggiesmom said:


> Do you believe that the living rooms 01/05 are the same??


Yes, they are.   They are just flipped.   Mirror images of each other.


----------



## quhines (Jan 1, 2020)

I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering if any of you guys know where RCI Exchangers are normally placed.  I  just got a hit with an OGS, for a great Week  (6/27 through 7/04).  So I assume this will be a 1 BR Queen.


----------



## donnaval (Jan 10, 2020)

I've exchanged into Four Sails twice, and both times got an 04 King unit.  904 once, and 604 the other.  Not Marriott or Wyndham quality but the location is great, the parking is free (a little tight), it's clean and nobody bothers you to take a tour.  Love the view and would not hesitate to go back.


----------



## maggiesmom (Mar 4, 2020)

Still looking to buy in here, but either the price is too high or the person wants me to pay all closing cost and transfer fees and maintenance fees that have already paid.
Looking to buy a 1bedroom/Oceanfront
spring (14 -20) OR fall(39-44)sometime within this time frame.
I call the Resorts Sales department,  they told me they are selling owners weeks $$$.
I know people want to get something out of it, but wow, some want the moon and then some.


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 4, 2020)

maggiesmom said:


> Still looking to buy in here, but either the price is too high or the person wants me to pay all closing cost and transfer fees and maintenance fees that have already paid.
> Looking to buy a 1bedroom/Oceanfront
> spring (14 -20) OR fall(39-44)sometime within this time frame.
> I call the Resorts Sales department,  they told me they are selling owners weeks $$$.
> I know people want to get something out of it, but wow, some want the moon and then some.


It seems to me that Four Sails units have actually went up a little in average selling price over the last 3-4 years, partly because...

- Diamond raising maintenance fees at the former Gold Key properties in Virginia Beach and causing a mini-exodus of former Gold Key owners and new buyers into Four Sails
- Four Sails maintenance fees have went up like $25 in 4-5 years.   Normally this could be a problem because it suggests reserves are being under funded, but Four Sails might be the exception to that rule.   Management seems to run the budget with military precision.   They don't apologize for their no frills and no fancy stuff approach, but they are very competent and the property is well managed.    IMO the double oceanfront balconies on the King bed units might be the best oceanfront balconies in Virginia Beach (non penthouse units).


----------



## maggiesmom (Mar 5, 2020)

Finally found a unit that might work for us
Having paperwork emailed to me before I agree to the sale.
I will need to verify everything,  but more than anything I I hoping my husband agrees.


----------



## maggiesmom (Mar 9, 2020)

Update:
Received the contract today from Four Sails. 
I could not go ahead with the purchase,.
didn't agree with it the "wording" in the Contract Sale and Purchase Agreement papers. 
So, I think we'll just rent for awhile. 
Thank you all, you've been a great help.


----------



## taloa (Mar 11, 2020)

maggiesmom said:


> Update:
> Received the contract today from Four Sails.
> I could not go ahead with the purchase,.
> didn't agree with it the "wording" in the Contract Sale and Purchase Agreement papers.
> ...


What is your objection to the wording?


----------



## maggiesmom (Mar 11, 2020)

Taloa,
The  Discussion I had with the agent.
About me not having to pay 2020 maintenance fees. *Contract stated I had to.* 
Agent said I just pay the purchase price of the unit because it was a foreclosure. *Contact said the amount was a deposit and if something was not right and I want out , they keep all of my money- they call it a deposit.  *This was not  mentioned by the agent. And if I backed out they could sue me.
And any agreement made between me and the agent while on the phone is basically void.


----------



## mark201235 (Oct 4, 2020)

I just put a hold with RCI for unit #402 for Memorial Day week 2021. Looking at prior posts in this thread it looks as if this unit has a king bed with both bedroom/living room facing ocean and larger balcony. Is this correct? Also, I read that the pool is on the 4th floor. If so, anyone know where on the 4th floor in relation to unit #402? 

Mark


----------



## RLS50 (Oct 6, 2020)

mark201235 said:


> I just put a hold with RCI for unit #402 for Memorial Day week 2021. Looking at prior posts in this thread it looks as if this unit has a king bed with both bedroom/living room facing ocean and larger balcony. Is this correct? Also, I read that the pool is on the 4th floor. If so, anyone know where on the 4th floor in relation to unit #402?
> 
> Mark


You are correct that #402 is the larger "double" oceanfront balcony, and has a King Bed.

The pool is on the 4th floor, and floors 4, 5, 6, and 7 are inside the atrium.   See the pictures below.   The doors to rooms in the middle would be those ending in "03"...403, 503, 603, 703.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 7, 2020)

Which end of Virginia Beach is this resort located ? Is it near Rudee Inlet or the opposite end of Virginia Beach  near the new Caliver Hotel ?


----------



## RLS50 (Oct 8, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Which end of Virginia Beach is this resort located ? Is it near Rudee Inlet or the opposite end of Virginia Beach  near the new Caliver Hotel ?


On the North end near the Cavalier Hotel.   Four Sails is on 33rd street, next door to Hilton Garden Inn, and then Ocean Beach Club / Oceanaire complex is between 34th and 35th streets.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 8, 2020)

RLS50 said:


> On the North end near the Cavalier Hotel.   Four Sails is on 33rd street, next door to Hilton Garden Inn, and then Ocean Beach Club / Oceanaire complex is between 34th and 35th streets.


Got it. Thanks..


----------



## maggiesmom (Nov 27, 2020)

Final picked up a unit !!!!
We wanted one in the spring time end of April and we got it 
Seller is paying all Closing costs and Transfer fees. Oh and I paid $1.


----------

